# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Bollano: Vorio-Epiri të jetë i pavarur si Kosova

## forum126

Ne nje interviste per top-channel greku Bollano kryetari i bashkise se Himares kerkon pavarsi si kosova per pjesen jugore te shqiperise meqe ka minoritet grek.

Ju mund te vizitoni faqen

http://www.top-channel.tv/13/?p=i

dhe te shikoni ne emisionin Excluzive te dites se sotme.

Ne emsion do ndiqni dhe nderhyrjen e komandove greke ne vitin 1997 dhe vrasjen e ushtareve shqiptare, kalin e trojes ne shqiperi PDNJ dhe intervistat e grekofileve dhe gjeneraleve te asfaltise greke .Po ashtu do te ndiqni nderhyrjen e shtetit turk kunder planit grek te 1997 per aneksimin e vorio epririt

Vertet jemi bere per te qare hallin.

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk kane per te arritur kurre asnje gje, madje ne nje periudhe 10 vjecare do zgjidhet dhe ceshtja Came nje here e pergjithmone, dhe se shpejti historia te vije atje ku i takon, tek vendi i Ilireve.

Duhet vetem besim dhe pune.

----------


## BARAT

Po pse te mos kerkoje ky Bolla ca ti doje qejfi. Perderisa te ne shteti ka hyre ne 17 vjetorin e vdekjes (rahmet past i ziu ai)..normal qe do kerkoje c te doje.
Po eshte ajo thenia qe duhet te kujtojne

MOS I BENI PAZARET PA HANXHINE

se sju dalin aq sa jane. Edhe sikur gjithe bota te ngrihet perpjet Shqipersie nuk i heqin dot asnje pjese se jane akoma gjalle shqiptaret edhe pse i ka tradhetuar shteti i tyre. Perpjekjet e tyre jane shume te deshperuara dhe jane te egra pasi po ndodhin ndryshime pozitive per shqiptaret ne politiken ballkanike. Pas Kosoves ka ceshtje tjeter qe pret me padurim te zgjidhet. Po te mos merziten Bollanot e Dhulanot se gjalle jane shqiptaret akoma.

----------


## shefqeti11

Me kete rast shtrohet pjetja: 

Pse Ballona shkon e ep intervist ke tap qanelli!?

Po ku tjeter mendoni ju se do e pranonin Ballonogrekopedofilin, vecse aty ku ka folen!?

----------


## jessi89

Greku eshte plere e vertet...................

----------


## King_Arthur

> *Ne nje interviste per top-channel greku Bollano kryetari i bashkise se Himares kerkon pavarsi si kosova per pjesen jugore te shqiperise meqe ka minoritet grek.
> 
> Ju mund te vizitoni faqen
> 
> http://www.top-channel.tv/13/?p=i
> 
> dhe te shikoni ne emisionin Excluzive te dites se sotme.
> 
> Ne emsion do ndiqni dhe nderhyrjen e komandove greke ne vitin 1997 dhe vrasjen e ushtareve shqiptare, kalin e trojes ne shqiperi PDNJ dhe intervistat e grekofileve dhe gjeneraleve te asfaltise greke .Po ashtu do te ndiqni nderhyrjen e shtetit turk kunder planit grek te 1997 per aneksimin e vorio epririt
> ...



po keshtu eshte kur shteti nuk ndre dore kunder plehrave si Bollano dhe Vangjel Dule bashke me Janullatosin qe po helenizojne shqiperine .
po kurre nuk ka per tu harritur ajo qe kerkon bollano .
Te isha une i pari shtetit e kisha varur ne mes te tiranes bollanon , dulen , dhe janullatosin .
keta jo vetem qe nuk kane per tja harritur kete qellim por shume shpejt ka per ti ikur dhe Janina greqise . 
Vdekje Greqise , i pafsha te shtire te gjithe si komb , nga brenda kemi per ta marre shpirtin greqise me gjithe ata shqiptare qe jane atje e bejme Athinen Tirane per 24 ore . 
bollano me shoke koken do te hane shume shpejt .

RROFTE SHQIPERIA ETNIKE .

*Vdekje greko-serbo-maqedonas .*

Rrofte Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret .

----------


## Pellazg Kanina

Sikur  te  degjonte  i  madhi  Jezu  Krisht
dhe  te  degjonte  se  minoriteti  grek
kerkon  pamvaresine  si  Kosova
do  te  vinte  poshte  ne  toke
dhe  dote  thoshte:
Bijte  e  mi  kjo  toke  edhe  mijra  vjete  para  meje
ishte  -eshte-  dhe  dote  jete  e  Shqiptareve
Disa   te  pa   fytyre  qe  shesin  atdheun  per  5  para
regjistrohen  se  jane  greke  dhe  marin
200  euro  per  pension  per  prinderit
e  tyre, keta  te  pa  fytyre
rezik  se  edhe  familjet  e  tyre  i  shesin
mjaftojne  qe  megalidhea  dhe  patriarqia
ti  paguaje.

I  themi  qirios  Bollanos  qe  i  ke  bere  hesapet  pa  hanxhine
ne  e  dime  qe  greqia  dhe  serbia  vetem  probleme
kane  sjelle  ne  ballkan.
Europa  dhe  bota  ju  nhohin  mire  se  kush  jeni
zgjidhni  problemin  e  Selanikut
dhe  pronat  e  Ebrejve  qe  ca  si  ti  qirios  bollanos
i  spiunuan  dhe  74000  mije  hebrej
u  shfarosen  nga  nazistet Ggjermane
e  ju  kerkoni  pamvaresi  per  jugun
kur  300  jevgjite  erdhen  ne  Shqiperi
per  te  punuar  tek  pronaret  Gjirokastrite
Mos  o  zot  se  po  shpertheu  ndonje  hata
nuk  i  dihet  se  mund  te  gjenden
para  portave  te  athines.

Pellazg  Kanina

New  Jork  USA.

----------


## Borix

Balkanweb, 23 Prill 2007

*Bollano: Vorio-Epiri te jete i pavarur si Kosova. LSI denon deklaraten*

Pas deklarates se kreut te bashkise se Himares ka reaguar partia Levizja Socialiste per Integrim. Sekretari Nderkombetar i LSI, Edmond Haxhinasto e ka quajtur deklaraten e Bollanos shprehje e nje nacionalizmi arkaik qe shkon kunder frymes integruese evropiane te Shqiperise dhe gjithe rajonit. Ne emer te Levizjes Socialiste per Integrim denoj me force qendrimet e Kryetarit te Bashkise se Himares, Vasil Bollano, i cili deklaroi publikisht ne media se "Omonia dhe komuniteti grek ne Shqiperi nuk kerkojne me teper per Vorio Epirin se c'kerkon Shqiperia per Kosoven", pra kerkojne pavaresine e tij. Keto qendrime jane nje perpjekje e deshtuar per te vendosur paralelizma sado te larget midis Kosoves martire te gjenocidit dhe Shqiperise se Jugut, jane perpjekje e deshtuar per te sherbyer si kundrapeshe problematike pikerisht ne momentet percaktuese te statusit perfundimtar te Kosoves, pavaresise se saj, jane gjithashtu perpjekje e deshtuar per ngacmimin e ndjeshmerive ne marredheniet shumeplaneshe e teper te rendesishme midis Shqiperise e Greqise tha Haxhinasto.Ai kerkoi me tej qe forca politike te ciles i perket zoti Bollano dhe mazhoranca te distancohen nga qendrimet e tij .

Ora 12 :30 Pasi ka deklaruar pak kohe me pare se Himara eshte minoritet grek, ne ndryshim nga pozicioni zyrtar ne Shqiperi, kreu i bashkise se Himares e ka pershkallezuar dukshem qendrimin e tij duke kerkuar edhe pavaresine e Vorio Epirit, nje term qe perdoret ne Greqi per Shqiperine e Jugut. Ne nje interviste televizive Bollano thote se kjo gje qe kerkohet nga Omonia nuk eshte aspak me shume se ajo qe duan shqiptaret per Kosoven. Duke nenkuptuar keshtu shkeputjen e pjeseve te territorit shqiptar qe banohen nga minoritet grek, i njohur si i tille apo i vetshpallur. Kjo eshte ne te mire te Ballkanit dhe te pakicave greke ne Shqiperi  shprehet kryetari i bashkise se Himares. Bollano e ka rikonfirmuar qendrimin e tij edhe sot per tv NEWS24 ku eshte shprehur se cdo krahine qe e konsideron veten minoritet mund te vetvendose per fatin e saj territorial. I pyetur per reagimet qe mund te shkaktoje dekarata e tij Bollano tha se nuk ka asgje per te shtuar.


Personat si Bollano jane liderat tane politike te zgjedhur nga mendjet e prapambetura shqiptare. Nuk e kuptoj politiken e qeverise aktuale, por kuptoj neglizhencen e saj. Helenizimi i trojeve tona te lashta nga njerez qe mbajne ere percaresish eshte nje fenomen i patolerueshem. Kjo eshte nje nder arsyet pse Shqiperia nuk ka 'lidera'.

----------


## Cimo

Sa me shume u jepen rendesi mediatike ketyre deklaratave propagande aq me mire u bejme te njejteve ne qellimet e tyre ...aq me shume edhe te debatojme ketu...

----------


## Borix

Ne, rinia, me mentalitetin qe po konvergon (ose duhet te konvergoje) drejt botes perendimore, duhet ta ngreme zerin kunder lojrave te tilla politike, sepse jane te rrezikshme, jo qesharake. Shqiperia nuk eshte nje vend i fuqishem, por ne fund te fundit qeveria e ketij vendi duhet te tregoje sadopak integritet.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Hahahahahahahaha
I keshilloj ketij BOLEanos qe te mbaje nje kapele te bardhe ne koke se eshte shume i forte Dielli kete periudhe dhe te bie ne koke shume shpejt.

----------


## ShocK

Ky Bollano do i tek uperkut se shume po e hap gojen, eshte nje person qe e urrej shume pavarsisht bindjeve politike qe ka (S'me interesojne).
Po s'ka faj ai qe flet kur e lejne kto zarbot qe jane ne pushtet, ku e gjeti te drejten ai te flasi per ashtuquajturin "Vorio-Epiri" sikur te jete toke greke.
Kuç Bollano or kelysh grek. 
S'po flas me teper per kete person sepse thjesht fytyra e tij me acaron.

----------


## Alda1

Kosova dhe Himara nuk kane asnje lidhje per t’u krahasuar me njera-tjetren. Kosova eshte nje çeshtje e veçante dhe askush nuk mund ta ngaterroje me ndonje çeshtje tjeter, as ne Maqedoni, as ne Rumani, as ne Rusi, as ne Spanje dhe as ne Qipro. Gjithçka eshte vendosur. Na duhet vetem durim dhe qetesi. Keto jane tentativa per te na çuar ne veprime eksesesh qe te na thone me pas se nuk meritojme te jemi nje komb i qyteteruar. Durimi, qetesia dhe qendresa jone do te shperblehen. Jemi komb qe kemi kontribuar per qyteterimin perendimor me shume se kushdo tjeter. Kemi nxjerre heronj te Evropes, shenjtore te krishterimit, kemi harmonine e papare nder fetare, kemi vlerat e beses, mikepritjes, bujarise dhe nderit. Ky shekull po "sheh nga Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret". Vetem durim dhe paqe vellezer!

----------


## Gunnar

kur mendon qe nje person i tille qe flet percart eshte edhe kryetar bashkie ne Shqiperi, mendoj se duhet marre me seriozisht.

ky bollanua me duket se rreh tjeterkund. ne fakt qellimi s'eshte kerkimi i vorioepirit, pasi nje gje te tille ata qe e kerkojne e dine shume mire qe eshte nonsense akoma (megjithese perpjekjet per ta kthyer ne te kundert jane shume serioze dhe me kalimin e kohes mund te behen shume te rrezikshme), po hallin e kane thjesht per ti prishur pune kosoves. thjesht duan te bejne sa me shume tym, ne nje moment te tille kritik per kosoven, duke u munduar te 'trembin" sa me shume opinionin nderkombetar me potencialin e krizave qe mund te lindin duke marre shkas nga nje pamvaresi e Kosoves.

Qe bollanoja eshe si germat e para te emrit te tij kjo as qe diskutohet, po problemi eshte te ata qe terheqin fijet e kukulles  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Dr Rieux

Nuk besoj se eshte percartje apo lajthitje e rastit kjo e Bollanos. Para 4 vjetesh kam degjuar Ardian Klosin (me mendimet e te cilit ne shume pika nuk perputhem) qe thonte se ne menyre te vazhdueshme nga Greqia (institucione shteterore apo OJQ "te pavarura") vijne provokime ne lidhje me Himaren dhe Epirin e Veriut, dhe ne menyre te vazhdueshme shkalla e ketyre provokimeve vjen ne rritje. Deklaratat e Bollanos duken si vazhdimesi e te njejtes rryme.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> *thjesht duan te bejne sa me shume tym, ne nje moment te tille kritik per kosoven, duke u munduar te 'trembin" sa me shume opinionin nderkombetar me potencialin e krizave qe mund te lindin duke marre shkas nga nje pamvaresi e Kosoves*.


Totally agree! Megjithate ky njeri s'duhet lene me kryetar bashkie.

----------


## Korca_Reli

*E para eshte se ceshtja e Kosoves eshte totalisht ndryshe nga V.E.
E dyta eshte se Kosova e mori me lufte e shume viktima, Pra po vdiqen aq "VORIO EPIRIOTE" sa edhe Kosovare "V.EPIROTET" do mbarohen (se aq jane) dhe pastaj per cfare "VORIO EPIR" flasim?!*

----------


## Gunnar

> Nuk besoj se eshte percartje apo lajthitje e rastit kjo e Bollanos. Para 4 vjetesh kam degjuar Ardian Klosin (me mendimet e te cilit ne shume pika nuk perputhem) qe thonte se ne menyre te vazhdueshme nga Greqia (institucione shteterore apo OJQ "te pavarura") vijne provokime ne lidhje me Himaren dhe Epirin e Veriut, dhe ne menyre te vazhdueshme shkalla e ketyre provokimeve vjen ne rritje. Deklaratat e Bollanos duken si vazhdimesi e te njejtes rryme.


nuk e kuptova mire kete, po mu duk sikur ke futur edhe A.klosin ne kete rrethin "Bollano&Friends" dhe me te vertete qe po me beka cudi se eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj dicka te tille.

----------


## LAINA

Marrezia perfundimisht nuk ka brire.......

----------


## mal

Këto nuk janë aspak marrëzira, janë hapa të matura mirë, të hedhura me siguri, në një terren që po shtrohet prej shumë kohësh në mënyrë metodike dhe sistematike. 
Marrëzi është fakti që shqiptarët qeshin kur në tavolinat e konferencave të të fortëve flitet si pa të keq për qindra mijëra grekë që po keqtrajtohen nga shqiptarët. 
Marrëzi është fakti që akademikët shqiptarë heshtin kur në libra të historisë së greqisë moderne në anglisht, frëngjisht, italisht flitet si pa të keq për qindra mijëra grekë që u larguan nga Shqipëria pas rënies së komunizmit. 
Marrëzi është paraliza e politikës dhe inteligjencës shqiptare ndaj kasaphanës që po përgatitet nga kanibalët shqiptarëngrënës.

----------

